# Visa to attend attend children's graduation



## Astro (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi,

My wife's cousin (from Vietnam) recently completed studying a university course and the graduation ceremony is in Perth at the end of this month. Her mother and brother applied for a visa to come over for the graduation and then also do a bit of travel for a week or so. The visas were knocked back on the basis of not enough funds despite the parents owning a business, a shop, two houses and the equivalent of over $50k AUD in the bank.

I don't know how good their application was or if they did it right but has anyone else come across this or a similar situation?


----------

